# Black and tan female GS needs a forever home



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2016)

AKC registered spayed female 6 years old would be happy in a big fenced yard with other dogs or part of a family. I am recently divorced and will be working and traveling a lot. She has never been boarded or kenneled. I would rather give her up then see her home alone or boarded so much. She is now in St Croix, Virgin Islands and I have a chance to ship her to Miami mid June and would arrange further travel to a new forever home.


----------

